# INVALID VALOR!



## RogerB

Be Aware! If you gave to the organization veteran outdoor adventures you did so without knowing the truth!
http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/Invalid_valor_Vet_lied_about_his_service.html
You were lied to.


----------



## bill

SICK!!! Just plain SICK!


----------



## Snagged

Reprehensible


----------



## bzrk180

Man, that guy put alot of energy into a lie..What an idiot!! 

Scary the extremes people will go to to be something they arent..WOW!!

Am glad to see at least one vet did benefit from this...

I hope they break it off in him!!


----------



## RogerB

you can read the entire deception here. This scumbag needs to do hard time.
http://forum.armyranger.com/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=45651


----------



## FISHNNUTT

WHATTA JERK!!!
Maybe some of you REAL HEROS need to visit with him about this BS


----------



## pg542

That gives a black eye, or at least a cause for scrutiny, to every veteran support group out there, the majority of which are having financial difficulties with there programs anyway. Like Bill said: SICK!


----------

